# في هذا الوقت



## Amirali1383koohi

من فضلكم قولولي ان أيّ منهما صحيحة ؟
1_  فِي هٰذَا الوقتُ
2_   فِي هَذَا الوقتِ
شكراً مقدماً


----------



## Sun-Shine

Amirali1383koohi said:


> 2_  فِي هَذَا الوقتِ


*.الوقتِ*" تعرب بدل (المعرّف بـ ال بعد اسم الإشارة يعرب بدلًا) والبدل من التوابع يطابق ما قبله (المبدل منه) في الإعراب"


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

فهمت 
شکراً


----------

